# Zebra Obliquiden or Crimson Tide?



## CichlidBreeder

*Zebra Obliquiden or Crimson Tide?*​
Zebra Obliquiden675.00%Crimson Tide112.50%Other112.50%


----------



## CichlidBreeder

I keep getting mixed information about these guys, can anyone here clear it up?

I have been told the scienctific name is Astatotilapia latifasciata but wiki says Haplochromis latifasciatus.

My Breeder Male



















Info:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... sciata.php

Wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astatotilapia_latifasciata
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Astat ... sciata.png

Also says something about being endangered? 
http://www.iucnredlist.org/apps/redlist/details/2195/0


----------



## brinkles

I keep A. latifasciata, got a ton of juvies from them just starting to color up. What are they in with? Do multiple males color up?


----------



## noki

Zebra Obliquidens is the common name. Yes, they may be close to extinct but info is very cloudy. Haplochromis is the old genus name. It may have be quite a few years since they imported any wild out of Africa.

This info is considered correct.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1556


----------



## brinkles

I notice the bars are commonly uneven on them, I've been culling the ones with funky bars.


----------



## CichlidBreeder

Yes I cull any funky bars, probally comes from inbreeding. I made sure my males and females were from different colonies.

All my youngsters have solid stright bars, I can only keep one Zebra Obliquiden Male in my 6ft tank as I had two males the bigger one won and also killed my 2 Electric Blues and 3 Peacocks.

I am about to introduce two broods

1. electric blue alhi (1 male 3/4 females)
2. chailosi (1 male 3/4 females)

Good sources says these will all be ok.  fingers crossed.

On that note then what is a Crimson Tide? As rock kribensis look very similar.


----------



## CichlidBreeder

Photo of my babies... ready for the shops. :fish:


----------



## samaki

Hi This is Haplochromis latifasciatus, the sub genus Astatotilapia is non valid until a scientific revision states on it.
xris


----------



## CichlidBreeder

samaki said:


> Hi This is Haplochromis latifasciatus, the sub genus Astatotilapia is non valid until a scientific revision states on it.
> xris


wow that throws a spanner in the works....

Haplochromis latifasciatus

So the common name is still Zebra Obliquiden ?


----------



## samaki

Hi It's a commercial name.
xris


----------



## CichlidBreeder

Latest Shot of the male.


----------



## samaki

:thumb: Whaouh


----------



## CichlidBreeder

and a new shot of the left over fry


----------



## noki

CichlidBreeder said:


> samaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi This is Haplochromis latifasciatus, the sub genus Astatotilapia is non valid until a scientific revision states on it.
> xris
> 
> 
> 
> wow that throws a spanner in the works....
> 
> Haplochromis latifasciatus
> 
> So the common name is still Zebra Obliquiden ?
Click to expand...

This fish is probably has the least confused identity of any Victorian basin cichlid. The trade name has been Zebra Obliquiden for years. It is even scientifically described, unlike most cichlids from the region which are very hard to ID.

The genus Haplochromis is the old default genus, they called all the "Haplochromines" in the area Haplochromis. As for current genus, that is debatable as with a majority of the Haps from the region. This region is hard to study for scientists (unsafe and hard to travel), and a couple hundred cichlids in the area may be extinct making it much harder to sort out the species and genus.


----------



## samaki

Hi Haplochromis is used as generic genus because os the many intermediate forms between Greenwood genuines, Astatotilapia is by far too general(it has to be precised) yu can find many different fishes using differents foods and techniques to collect it so this makes it unuseful as Greenwood stated it in his last days. 
xris


----------



## CichlidBreeder

Thanks for all the info!

Down here in Australia people call them Crimson Tides..... they are not pundimilla sp.... we can't get them down here...


----------

